# Cichlid Debate: Mbunas snd Peacocks



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had Mbunas and Peacocks in the same tank. Is is a total no-no to have these two species together?


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

yes i have a 125 gallon 6 foot mbuna pecock mix tank plus a convict a jewel and a burundi frontosa. just keep the very agressive mbunas out of the mix. and have 10x filtration or better plus lots of base rock and hiding places. keep ph at no higher than lets say 8.0 and temp at 78 to 80. make sures your aquarium is cicle or the way and introduce all your fish at the same time when they are fry. or of small size. this way they will all grow together and you will have less problems with over agression.if when they get larger you witness any killing get rid of the agressor asap.oh i alsow have 3 rainbow sharks.4 spoted gold tetras.1rubber nose bleco.3tiger barbs.4large stripe cory cats.they all been togheter for 6 months. no over agressiveness so far and i have a rubi red female peacock having frys with a ob male peacock. and two white mbuna zebras also with frys. so you should be ok.


----------

